# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Piktori i madh Ibrahim Kodra [1918-2006]

## katana

KODRA MBERRIN NE TIRANE

Ka mberritur dje ne Tirane, ashtu sic edhe ishte premtuar, piktori i njohur Ibrahim Kodra. Sot ai do te prezantoje ne ambjentet e Galerise Kombetare te Arteve rreth 44 vepra origjinale te tij, nder te cilat jane edhe pese punimet qe ruhen prej vitesh ne fondin e galerise shqiptare. Dje Kodra, pas mberritjes ne vendlindje, nuk ka mbajtur asnje deklarate per gazetaret, nderkohe qe thuhet se edhe kushtet shendetesore te piktorit qe eshte cilesuar si i fundit i postkubisteve nuk kane qene shume te mira. Gjithsesi, deri me tani, organizatoret e udhetimit te Kodres ne Shqiperi nuk kane pranuar te japin hollesi mbi detajet e udhetimeve e tij ne vendlindje. Nga ana tjeter, ekspozita qe do te celet sot nuk do te permbaje, sic ishte premtuar, punimet retrospektive te piktorit, por thjesht punimet e fundit te tij, te cilat me se shumti i perkasin vitit 2002. Ashtu sic tregojne ata qe e njohin mire, Kodra i shet menjehere punimet e reja te tij. Ne Itali me piktorin e madh jane te lidhur edhe dy menaxhere, te cilet e paguajne Kodren 5000 euro ne muaj ne kembim te te gjitha prodhimeve te reja te tij. Gjithcka e re e postkubistit shitet sapo perfundon se punuari e, si rrjedhoje e kesaj, ekspozita aq shume e perfolur nga artistet shqiptare nuk do te permbaje tjeter vecse punimet qe kane mbetur ende te pashitura te Kodres. Ky realitet i ka lene disi te zhgenjyer edhe njerezit e artit ne Shqiperi, per te cilet eshte perfolur gjithnje se e njihnin fare pak piktorin nga Ishmi i Durresit per qe per shume vite beri emer dhe fame ne Itali. Punimet e Kodres qe do te prezantohen per here te pare ne Tirane jane sjelle nga fondi i vete Kodres, nga koleksionisti privat Renzo Calzavaro dhe punimet origjinale te viteve 1925-35 qe ruhen ne Galerine Kombetare te Arteve. 

* * *

Ideja per te sjelle Ibrahim Kodren ne Shqiperi, lindi qe ne pranveren e ketij viti kur drejtues te Galerise Kombetare u munduan te festonin 85-vjetorin e lindjes se tij se largmi. Atehere ne festen e vaket, i vetmi qe arriti te mbante gjalle kujtimin e Kodres, ishte miku i tij, shkrimtari Visar Zhiti, i cili nepermjet kujtimeve qe ruante nga takimet me piktorin u mundua te krijonte nje ide te munguar te artistit mes radheve te kritikeve dhe kolegeve shqiptare te Kodres. Gjithsesi, atehere u pranua qe ai prezantim ishte fare i vaket, po te kihej parasysh fakti se Ibrahim Kodra ishte shqiptar, dhe nuk ishte e drejte qe ai te njihej aq pak nga shqiptaret. Kjo i detyroi artistet e Galerise qe te shkonin me tej ne projektet e njohjes me artin e te fundmit te postkubistit te madh. Megjithate edhe ekspozita qe do te hapet sot nuk le shume shpresa. Te vetmet qe mund te ndihmojne ne njohjen e Kodres ne Shqiperi do te jene kopjet e artikujve qe shtypi italian ka shkuar nder vite per artistin. Jane rreth 50 artikuj qe do te ekspozohen se bashku me punimet e sjella nga vete piktori. Megjithate artdashesit do te mjaftohen edhe me kaq. Rendesi ka qe Kodra do te jete per here te trete me artisteve shqiptare. Edhe pse pa punime retrospektive, piktori i njohur me origjine shqiptare me ne fund do te kete mundesi te hyje me te vertete ne jeten artistike te vendit te tij.

a.c (C) Koha Jone

----------


## Enri

Endrra e tij per te shkelur edhe nje here token, qe i fali ndjesite e para te nje artisti, arriti te materializohej rreth 48 ore me pare. Nderkohe qe etja e publikut shqiptar per te pare veprat e ketij gjeniu, do te mund te shuhet vetem sot ne mbremje. Ekspozita "Retrospektive", e Ibrahim Kodres, perfshin 40 punime te perzgjedhura nga viti 1951 deri ne ditet tona. Dalja nga kornizat e nje arti te cunguar e ka bere "primitivin e civilizimit te ri", nje gjeni avangard te shperberjes dhe rikompozimit te artit te tij, i cili ne te njejten kohe qendron brenda dhe jashte botes. "Kenaqesia ime me e madhe ishte, te shihja edhe nje here vendin tim, Shqiperine. Vendi, qe me ka dhene pershtypjet me te medha dhe ku kam gjetur inspirimin e artit tim", ka pohuar piktori Ibrahim Kodra gjate nje konference per shtyp, ne Galerine e Arteve ne Tirane. "Gjithmone e kam thene dhe e gjithe bota e di, qe Kodra eshte shqiptar. Piktura ime eshte e bazuar ne parimet e mesimeve qe kam marre ne Shqiperi. Edhe Pikaso e donte shume Shqiperine, 'Sa mire qe je shqiptar ti Kodra!', me thoshte. Ishim miq te mire, e vleresonim reciprokisht artin e njeri-tjetrit", ka deklaruar. Duke kaluar nga Shqiperia ne Milano, artisti nuk eshte korruptuar as eshte c'ekuilibruar; c'rrenjeizmi e ka ndihmuar te kuptoje me mire ate qe donin te benin mjeshtrat e medhenj dhe ate qe mbante nga pas, te qenit shqiptar. 

Ajo qe ka habitur me shume kritiket boterore, ka qene fakti se nje artist me kulture te ndryshme, qe ka akses ne tokat e artit europian eshte gati per te imituar, te sforcoje tonet e zerit te tij, te jepet i gjithi. Nderkohe qe Kodra ka zgjedhur rrugen e perballjes me kritiken, e cila i ka forcuar shijen, madje nevojen per te qene me pjesen e paeleminueshme te shprehive te tij te vjetra. "Kur vi ne Shqiperi me duket se vi ne shtepine time, ose e thene ndryshe si ne parajse. Nuk ka vend me te bukur se ky. 

Sot neqoftese kam nje fare emri ia dedikoj vendit tim, popullit, njerezve qe me edukuan dhe bene qe une te eci perpara", ka deklaruar me tej Ibrahim Kodra. Punimi me i fundit te tij eshte nje portret i Nene Terezes. "Madhesia e saj nga pikpamja hyjnore, humane i ka kaluar te gjitha limitet e njerezimit. Per mua emri i Nene Terezes eshte i barabarte me ate te nje engjelli".Europianizmi i artit te tij ka dale nga meditimi dhe leximi i kujdesshem i Kubisteve dhe i Pikasos. Veprat e tij, te karakterizuara nga tonalitete ngjyrash uniforme dhe nga thjeshtesia gjeometrike, pasurohen dhe nga elemente greko-orientale, te cilat i gjen ne temat e preferuara te artistit: forma totemike, idhujt, muzikante dhe peizazhe, te dashurua dhe te rijetuara ne memorien e Kodres, tashme 80 vjecar. Besnik i origjines se tij, inspirimeve te para natyrale, e gjitha kjo pavaresisht nga funksionet e panumerta, qe rrethojne universin. Me embelsine e tij, Kodra ka dale ne krye te nje kombinim shume te veshtire, ku mbreteronte tradita dhe shpirti modern, 11 vende qe e kane adoptuar dhe nje vend i vetem, vendlindja e tij Shqiperia, qe dilte nga shkaterrimi dhe dhimbja. Ne kete menyre eshte bere trasmetues, por pa hequr kurre dore nga aktualiteti, e konsideruar si pjesa me e vertete e zemres se tij. Te qenit i huaj e vinte ne nje pozicion te privilegjuar, i mbrojtur nga pasionet me te nxehta dhe te furishme ne tablone e perjetshme te njeriut. Me pak fjale nje albiter dhe ne te njejten kohe nje krijues, i cili i hidhte rrjetat e frymezimit ne nje kontekst te zgjidhur nga labirinthet e shkollave dhe te kodeve zyrtare. Te gjithe kete, spektatori mund ta nxjerre dhe nga nje meditim vetiak: mjafton te vihet perpara pikturave te tij, per te pare se si Kodra ne te njejten kohe qendron brenda dhe jashte botes. Avanguarda-vecanerisht Kubizmi, i mesuan rendesine e shperberjes se objekteve; Kodra do te kujdeset per rikompozimin e tyre, ne nje lloj kuadri te pergjithshem, ne te cilin kritikut i duhet gjithnje te debatoje temen e marredhenies mes thyerjes dhe kompozimit.

Ekspozita

Ekspozita "Retrospektive", e Ibrahim Kodres, e cila do te hapet celet sot ne mbremje ne Galerine e Arteve ne Tirane, perfshin 40 vepra te zgjedhura nga viti 1951 deri ne ditet e sotme. Ne mes tyre jane vepra, qe kane bere epoke si: "Kompozicioni" i vitit 1951, "Muzikanet" e 1961. "Lufta per pushtet" e 1972, "Lufta per paqe" e 1995, "Shqiperia fantastike" e 1997 etj. "Ekspozita e Kodres, e kuruar nga Demetrio Patitucci, perben nje eveniment shume te madh jo vetem per galerine, por dhe per kulturen shqiptare. Ne i kemi marre te gjitha masat per sigurimin e veprave, te cilat kane vlera jo vetem artistike por edhe materiale", ka pohuar per "Korrieri", drejtori i Galerise se Areve ne Tirane, zr.Abaz Hado. Pervec piktuarve origjinale te Kodres, do te shfaqen dhe 30 vepra te realizuara nga piktore italiane, nen drejtimin dhe autoritein e vete Kodres. Ato jane dhurate per vendin tone nga ana e piktorit. Nje pjese e tyre do te ekspozohet ne Galerine e Arteve ne Tirane dhe nje pjese tjeter ne Galerine e Arteve te qytetit te Durresit.

Edhe nje here rikthim tek rrenjet

Edhe pse 80 vjec dhe me nje gjendje jo shume te mire shendetesore, Ibrahim Kodra eshte rikthyer per te vizituar edhe nje here vendin e tij. I mberritur ne Tirane dy dite me pare, Kodra ka patur nje sere takimesh me intelektuale, artiste, gazetare dhe me kuratoret e ekspozites se tij, e cila do te hapet sot ne mbremje ne Galerine e Arteve ne Tirane. Sot ne mesdite ai do te takohet me Ministren e Kultures, Rinise dhe Sportve znj. Arta Dade, me kryetarin e Bashkise se Tiranes, zr.Edi Rama dhe Kryeministrin e Shqiperise, Fatos Nano. Neser piktori Kodra do te takohet me Presidentin e Republikes zr. Alfred Moisiu. Do te beje nje vizite ne qytetin e Durresit. Galerise se Arteve te ketij qyteti do ti jepet emri Ibrahim Kodra. Ne diten e peste te qendrimit, do te behet nje udhetim me helikopter ne vendlindjen e artistit. Te shtunen Kodra do te takohet me artiste dhe personalitete te kultures ne Shijak. E diela do ti dedikohet shetitjes ne periferine e Tiranes. Per t'iu drejtuar serish Aeroportit "Nene Tereza" te henen, duke perfunduar keshtu dhe viziten tete ditore ne vendlindje.

----------


## katana

Sa shumë mllef, vrer dhe gënjeshtra për Kodrën

Në këtë kohë tërësisht të nxehtë, nxitimtarët e përhershëm nxituan të rrisin më tej temperaturën e kohës duke sajuar skandal artistik, pse të tilla deri tani kemi parë me shumicë vetëm në politikë.
Heshtën e Don Kishotit kësaj radhe, por jo për herë të parë e nxori një miku im i vuajtur, piktori M. Velo, i cili vetëm në pak rreshta prononcim telefonik zbrazi një thes të tërë me vrer dhe inat të pafrenuar. Sigurisht, unë i kuptoj se si mund të ndodhë kjo gjë, sepse disa, ku padyshim bën pjesë dhe M. Velo, e kanë sëmundje sensasionin dhe tërheqjen e vemendjes. Ky kalorës me heshtën e gjatë, kudo që sulmon, i dalin skandale, prandaj harton pretenca hetimore, them kështu se unë e kam parë atë që në momentet para hapjes ishte shumë i acaruar, sepse kishte bërë një pretencë paraprake dhe mezi priste të shpallte fajtorët. M.Velo i pretencuari i djeshëm i kohës së diktaturës kishte marrë përsipër me domosdo të zbulonte se ky Kodra, të cilit po i bëheshin nderet e duhura, jo vetëm kishte mashtruar Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve, e publikun, duke sjellë kopje, por se dhe vetë vlerat si artist janë shumë të dyshimta. Pra, ky 86 vjeçar, nuk kishte bërë asgjë tjetër, vetëm se në Itali kishte marrë lavdinë e të tjerëve. Në pretencën hetimore arrinte deri në absurditete të mëdha dhe dyshime se sa lekë kishte fituar?! Kodra nuk ka aq punë se ka vetëm 40 robotë, se kaq e kaq vepra janë bërë nga një piktor italian i ngarkuar me këtë mashtrim të radhës për Kodrën.
E vërteta është krejt tjetër, institucionet në seriozitetin e vet nuk merrem me çka prodhohet në mënyrë të vazhdueshme nga ligësitë individuale dhe aktuale të kohës.
G.K.A. ka ndjekur një politikë afruese me artistët që për kushte historike të ndryshme ne punojmë e jetojmë në vende të huaja punën veprën e tyre për tia dhënë publikut. Ne e filluam me Kodrën, si më i moshuari, më tej kemi Omer Kaleshin e me radhë. Dëshira për këtë ekspozitë lindi ndër të tjera dhe nga kërkesat e publikut dhe medias. Kur ne festuam 85- vjetorin e tij të lindjes. Kërkesa nga ana jonë ka qënë tepër serioze, e ftuam zyrtarisht për një vizitë dhe ekspozitë të tij në Tiranë dhe Prishtinë. Kjo ftesë u bë nga Drejtori i G.K.A-së të Shqipërisë dhe asaj të Kosovës, në studion e tij. Për të ishte një surprizë e bukur, të cilën e priti me shumë entusiazëm. Përveç vizitës zyrtare, dërguam në studion e tij në Milano dhe një nga punonjësit e sektorit të studimeve për të përgatitur ardhjen e ekspozitës dhe problemet e tjera siç ishte dhe katalogu. 
Me këtë rast dëshiroj të nënvizoj dhe të bëj të njohur përpjekjet dhe dëshirën e G.K.A. për të sjellë sa më shumë informacion mbi jetën dhe veprën e Kodrës. Nuk më duket e drejtë që në prononcime të ndryshme G.K.A. kritikohet për mungesë serioziteti. Ne e kemi marrë jo vetëm me seriozitein më maksimal këtë aktivitet madhor, por mund të duket qartazi se çfarë i afruam ne publikut.
Duke parashtruar në kontekst se vetëm nëpërmjet një ekspozite të tillë dhe katalogut do mund të shikojmë, të pranojmë se Kodra jo vetëm ka hapur ekspozitë në Paris, megjithëse unë kam mendimin tim se nuk është vetëm Parisi qëndra e vetme e artit në kohën e sotme. Duke plotësuar këtë argument, menduam që një retrospektivë njohëse për publikun do ishte më e mira. Për ne kjo nënkupton (pjesë dokumentare, gazeta, botime të ndryshme) disa punime të para që për fat i ruan G.K.A. e Shqipërisë. Punime të tjera të punuara në kohë të ndryshme që erdhën disa pjesë nga koleksione private, apo edhe nga ato që Kodra ka krijuar këtë periudhë dhe variacione të punimeve të tij në serigrafi dhe vetëm 12 copë replika për të njohur pjesën më interesante të një periudhe në krijimtarinë e tij. Sepse, këto ndodhen në Teatrin Masimo. Janë dhe dy punë me bashkautor në shenjë respekti i piktorit italian për Maestro Kodrën, të cilat janë vendosur mbi kavaleta jo në serinë e ekspozitës. Kjo është e gjithë përmbledhja e punimeve. Duhet të theksoj se këto janë praktika të njohura, sepse autori ka të drejtë të rikrijojë variacione të krijimeve të tij, disa herë. Në këtë formë bëjnë pjesë Arkeologjia, Lufta për Paqe, etj. Këto quhen variante dhe nuk janë kopje. Duke sjellë në kujtesë të publikut me këtë rast se edhe kur një pikturë i është referuar një piktori tjetër kur e ka rikrijuar në frymën e vet, është origjinale, dhe jo më kur një autor bën disa herë variacione të punës së tij.
Van Gogu i është referuar një grafike të njohur të grafistit Hokusoi Ura nën shi, ose Maneja në drekën e tij i është referuar Rembrandit, ose referencat që artet moderne dhe postmoderne i kanë bërë Mona Lizës, Darkës së fundit të Leonardo Da Vinçit. Edhe vetë M. Velo ka trajtuar disa herë grafikat e tij të njëjtën temë dhe shpesh të njëjtin figuracion. Sali Shijaku tregon se një pikturë si Trimja e ka bërë 10 herë në variante pothuajse të njëjta.
Besoj se këtu kemi të bëjmë me një piktor që në moton e tij krijuese e ka patur dhe vazhdon të ripunojë në variacione të ndryshme. Ai mund ta bëjë në grafikë dhe pikturë. Pra, është e mjaftueshme, për të vërtetuar se moskuptimi i variantit si vepër më vete është një tendencë për të krijuar, se nuk kemi të bëjmë me një piktor italian të ngarkuar për kopje të Mjeshtrit.
Unë besoj sinqerisht se miku im në këtë rast i ka hipur një kali për çështje krejt personale dhe vazhdoj të mos kuptoj qëndrimet e tij prej hetuesi dhe hetuesie. Kjo tregon se për Velon, Ibrahim Kodra nuk është aq i madh, bile nuk është i tillë fare, por vëmendja e shtypit gabimisht është vendosur mbi Kodrën, sepse të tjerë janë më të mëdhenj?
Besoj se me këtë ai nuk nënkupton veten e tij! Se pastaj kjo do të ishte tepër e kuptueshme.
Unë, nën përgjegjësinë morale dhe profesionale kam qënë i preokupuar që të ishim sa më seriozë në vazhdimësi me atë çka bëmë dhe bëjmë. Për publikun mund të deklaroj se nuk besoj se Ibrahim Kodra është piktori më i madh i botës apo Europës, por është figurë që ka arritjet e veta. Kurdoherë kam qënë në respekt të të gjithë krijuesve si dhe të atyre që krijojnë përtej kulmit.
Kështu, miku im M. Velo mund të çlirohet nga kompleksi i famës së Kodrës.
Epoka kubiste dhe postkubiste ka mbyllur dyert dhe dritaret dhe i përket një të shkuare të largët, për fat të jetëgjatësisë së Kodrës, ajo vazhdon të mbahet e zbehtë në kujtesë, sepse Kodra është akoma në punë. Për kuriozitet, edhe në Durrës, këto ditë ai dhuroi një punë të punuar pas drekës në restorant. Po kështu ka punuar dhe në hotelin ku banon dhe e dha dhuratë..
Duke mos u prononcuar që në momentet e para, besoja në moralin tim se këto prononcime, të cilat herë pas here godisnin pa argumente, vetëm në funksion të përshtatjes dhe nxirrjes se kujtdo me ironi në ndonjë gazete, do dëshiroja ti bëja thirrje, sepse këto aktivitete të përmasave të tilla kërkojnë raunde lodhjeje reale dhe angazhime të mjaft potencialeve njerëzore. Nuk mund të denigrosh si pa të keq veten se një njeri ka dëshirën e sensacionit dhe shpalos haptas dashakeqësi, që edhe pa këtë nuk është e pakët në vendin tonë. Megjithatë, pavarësisht nga të gjitha, edhe nga njerëz të përfshirë në prononcime debati ka vetëm anë pozitive, veçanërisht kur tentohet të zhvillohen në terrene profesionale. Do dëshiroja, së fundmi, të ishim pak të duruar sa të largohej Kodra. Pastaj, përsëri ti vërsuleshim njeri-tjetrit. Megjithatë, shkoni shikoni tek studio Kodra në Milano, të jeni të sigurtë që mund të turpëroheni.
Abaz Hado SHEKULLI

----------


## angeldust

Kodra zanafilla e nje qyteterimi (mare nga Klan)

Historia e plote e piktorit me te famshem shqiptar. Qe nga lindje ne Ishem e deri tani me rikthimin me nje ekspozite ne moshen 85 vjecare. Kush eshte Ibrahim Kodra. Fati qe i buzeqeshi nga nje takim me mbretereshen Geraldine. Udhetimet ne Shqiperi. Jeta dhe fama italiane. Takimet me Pikason e Elyarin. Gjithshka per te fundmin e kubisteve

Nga Iva Tico



Ibrahim Kodra

Rregullin e perditshem te Ibrahim Kodres nuk ka gje qe ta prishe. Jeton ne te njejtin apartament qe prej tridhjete vjetesh, kryen te njejtat veprime te perditshme, takon te njejtet miq prej vitesh, shkon ne te njejtat bare dhe restorante. Gjithcka vazhdon me te njejtin ritem, sikur koha te mos rrokullosej fare, sikur ditet te mos leviznin nga vendi. Ndoshta edhe vera e ketij viti nuk do te ndryshonte asnje grime ne ditet e saj nese nje dite maji, nje grup pune i Galerise Komebtare te Tiranes nuk do te kishte thyer qetesine e studios se tij. Fteses gati - gati te pashprese se shqiptareve, Ibrahim Kodra cuditerisht i ishte pergjigjur me nje "po" te thjeshte. "Po, jam dakort te vij ne Tirane", kishte thene per cudine e drejtorit te Galerise dhe punonjesve te tij te cilet kishin pandehur se do te ishte e veshtire t'i mbushje mendjen piktorit 85-vjecar te udhetonte drejt Tiranes. Me te njejten lehtesi te asaj "po"-je te pare, do te ecte me pas e gjithe puna. Ne me pak se dy muaj gjithcka do te ishte gati per te sjelle ne Galerine Kombetare te Arteve Ibrahim Kodren. Per te kthyer ne atdhe pas 65 vjetesh piktorin e fundit te kubisteve qe kishte kaluar ne Shqiperi vetem njezete vitet e para te jetes, por gjate gjithe pjeses tjeter te jetes kishte hedhur ne pelhure ato ngjyra te vendlindjes qe ishin ngulitur thelle ne kujtesen e tij nga ato vite te femijerise.

Me largimin nga vendlindja kujtimet e Ibrahim Kodres do te fillonin pak e nga pak ta perzienin peizazhin e Ishmit me legjendat, me kalimin e viteve kujtimet dhe perfytyrimet do te fillonin te ngaterroheshin me njeri tjetrin pa i ndare kufijte se ku fillonte njeri e ku mbaronte tjetri. Dhimbja per nenen qe humbi kur ishte tre vjec, mungesa e nje babai qe me teper sesa ne shtepi gjendej ne udhetimet e tij neper detra, prania e nje njerke qe nuk kujdesej per te, do t'ia benin femijerine nje periudhe te palumtur, nje periudhe qe me teper do t'i kujtohej si nje koke vetmie te plote. Nje femijeri e tille, ku e quante veten "te tepert" e detyroi qe qysh ne moshen tete vjec te largohej nga shtepia duke filluar te kerkonte nje familje mikpritese. Parate e para do t'i fitonte pikerisht ne kete moshe, duke u bere kujdestar lopesh. Nje familje gjermane do ta mirepriste Ibrahim Kodren hera heres ne shtepine e tyre, ne vendin ku ai do te njihte nje menyre tjeter jetese. Ne nje nga keto dreka, ne nje restorant te Mamurrasit, i ndodhi nje tjeter nga ato takimet qe te ndryshojne jeten si me magji. Nje zoteri i cuditshem e grishi te punonte ne dyqanin e vet te cikerrimave ne Patok dhe i premtoi se do ta shkollonte. Endacaku i vogel pranoi menjehere. Mes njerezve qe hynin e dilnin ne dyqanin-lokal, Ibrahim Kodra do te bente njohjen e radhes qe kesaj radhe e ftonte ne nje tjeter familje, ne Durres. Mireberesi, me origjine nga Sarajevo e mbajti fjalen qe i kishte dhene, ne Durres Ibrahim Kodra mundi te futej ne shkolle. Menjehere sa nisi shkollen, iu fut edhe vizatimeve, nje pasioni qe kishte lindur ne vitet e hershme te femijerise kur i ati i kthyer nga nje prej udhetimeve te tij i kishte dhuruar te paren kuti me lapsa. Ndonese nuk kishte marre kurre mesime per vizatimin, Kodra filloi te pikturonte portrete, ne fillim te Ismail Qemalit, te Skenderbeut dhe te Naim Frasherit dhe me pas nisi te skiconte anijet ne liman. Nje italian qe ne qytet kishte nje dyqan, e fton te pikturoje portretet e klienteve te tij. Ishin pikturat e para nga te cilat Ibrahim Kodra do te fitonte para, ndonese ne ate kohe, ende me shpirtin e endacaktut parate nuk para i hynin ne sy. Se paku jo aq sa deshira per te ushtruar vizatimin. Nje nga keta kliente do t'i ndryshonte serish kursin e jetes. Ishte kuestori i qytetit te Durresit. Portretin e kuestorit, punuar nga Kodra rastesisht e kishte pare nje oficer, i cili foli per kete me nenen mbretereshe, qe njihej si nje perkrahese e artisteve. Ajo urdheroi qe piktorion e ri ta shpinin tek ajo. Me nje kostum te ri, qepur enkas per kete takim, Ibrahim Kodra doli perpara nenes mbretereshe e cila i tha qe te ndiqte shkollat ne Tirane dhe me pas do ta nisnin ne Itali per te studiuar ne Akademine e Arteve te Bukura. I tronditur nga kjo kthese e paparashikuar qe po merrte jeta e tij, Kodra mezi sa kishte nxjerre nga goja nje "po" te mekur.

Qe nga koha qe ishte larguar nga shtepia, deri ne diten kur hyri ne Institutin "Naim Frasheri", kishin kaluar vetem dy vjet. Gjate viteve te studimeve, Ibrahim Kodra gjithnje e me teper do t'i jepej edhe sportit, atletikes, hedhjes se diskut dhe te gjyles. Nisi te studionte edhe muzike, ne fillim mandolinen pastaj edhe kitaren ne orkestren e Institutit, nje pasion ky nga i cili nuk eshte ndare edhe sot e kesaj dite.

Ato vjet kane mbetur ne mendjen e Ibrahim Kodres si nje periudhe kohe e jetuar pa andrralla, kishte miq qe e kishin xhepin plot me leke, si princi Sherafedin dhe princi trashegimtar Tati, me te cilet endej sa neper restorante e salla kinemaje. Ne nje nga keto dite, kur maste rruget e Tiranes me xhepat e mbushura me parate e fituara nga shitja e portreteve, do te takohej per te fundit here me te atin. Vite me vone, gjate jetes ne Itali do te perpiqej te lidhej me te me ane te letrave. Por nga shtepia nuk do te merrte kurre pergjigje, derisa do te kuptonte qe ajo dere kishte qene e hapur per te vetem ne vitet e para te jetes se tij.

Mesimet e para te mirefillta ne pikture, Ibrahim Kodra i mori ne shkollen e Odise Paskalit, qe pasi kishte studiuar ne Itali ne vitet njezete ishte kthyer ne Shqiperi dhe kishte themeluar shoqerine "Miqte e Artit". Vitet e kaluara ne kete studio do te kujtoheshin edhe si vite te leximit, vite ku Kodra do te lexonte Tolstoinn, Dostojevskin, Gogolin por edhe Fishten, Nolin, Migjenin, Sami Frasherin dhe do te ilustronte me vizatimet e tij edhe biblen e shqiptareve te asaj kohe, "Sikur te isha djale" e Haki Stermillit. Po ne kete kohe, Kodra do te gjente edhe nje menyre tjeter per te siguruar jetesen, te realizonte reklamat e filmave. Portrete te Greta Garbos, Klerk Gembellit, Carli Caplinit dhe Marlen Ditrihut, te realizuara nga ai do te fillonin te udhetonin neper qytetet shqiptare duke u bere teper te njohura nga shikuesit e asaj kohe. Fati i Ibrahim Kodres ishte parathene te ndryshohej edhe njehere pikerisht nga kinemaja. Maria Denies, nje nga yjet italiane te kohes, gjate vizites ne Tirane ishte pikturuar me kostum kombetar shqiptar nga Ibrahim Kodra. Do te ishte nderhyrja e saj dhe e konsullit italian i cili e shoqeronte, qe pas kaq vitesh pritje, Kodres t'i aprovohej e drejta per studime ne Itali vetem per dy dite. Ne kohen kur lufta e dyte Boterore ishte ne prag, Ibrahim Kodres nuk i dukej sikur shkolla e tij per arte ishte ne harmoni me ate qe po ndodhte por "sic eshte arti nje kontrast vijash dhe formash, ashtu dhe ditet e mia shtyheshin perpara duke kundershtuar fuqishem gjithcka ndodhte rreth meje". Keshtu do ta pershkruante Ibrahim Kodra, vite me pas, ne librin e tij me kujtime, ate udhetim te pare drejt vendit ku do te jetonte pergjithmone.

Mberritja ne Itali do ta bente Ibrahim Kodren qe te kuptonte se po hynte ne nje tjeter bote, Ballkani dhe legjendat tashme i perkisnin te shkuares. Pas nje qendrimi te shkurter ne Bari, Kodra udhetoi drejt Romes ku do te ndodhte i pari ndryshim i rendesishem ne formimin e tij si piktor. Ndersa e mesonin per t'u bere nje piktor akademik, Kodra do te fillonte te terhiqej nga teknikat e Sezanit, por edhe nga teknikat dhe historite e piktoreve te tjere: Mone, Mane, Renuar, Dega. Ne vend qe te riprodhonte ne menyre te persosur realitetin, ai filloi te mendonte se piktura ishte nje siperfaqe e rrafshet e veshur me ngjyra te vendosura ne njefare rregulli. Dhe per kete vendosi se Roma nuk bente per te. Destinacioni i radhes, dhe i fundit kesaj radhe, do te ishte Milano, Akademia e Breras.

Ishte vjeshta e vitit 1938, kur ai arriti ne qytetin ku do te kalonte gjithe pjesen tjeter te jetes. Qe ne muajt e pare te studimeve ne Akademine Mbreterore te Arteve te Bukura, do te perfshihej befas nga lajmi se vendi i tij ishte pushtuar nga Italia. Por nga largesia e Milanos, i dukej se cdo gje po ecte normalisht. Vetem ne vitin 1942 autoritet italiane do t'u jepnin leje studenteve shqiptare per te vizituar atdheun. Ibrahim Kodra ne kete udhetim do te gjente nje Tirane qe kater vjet te shkuara nuk e kishte njohur, ne ish fshatin e dikurshem shpalosej madherisht nje bulevard qe mbyllej perpara ngrehinave ku po ndertohej Universiteti. Ai do te shihte hotel Dajtin qe do t'i dukej nje godine e perkryer. Ndonese me ane te disa miqve te tij morri pjese ne nje nga mbledhjet e Partise Komuniste, Kodra nuk e pelqente "luften politike". Per me teper, duke qene se dera e shtepise aterore i ishte mbyllur, as qe e mendoi se mund te qendronte ne Tirane, nderkohe qe Milano vazhdonte ta grishte me te gjithe ato gjera qe ende mund t'i mesonte.

Pas vitit 1943, me shkeputjen e burses Kodra do te ndiente per here te pare veshtiresite ekonomike. Per here te pare nuk do te mund te jetonte dot vetem nga ajo qe sigurohej nga shitja e pikturave, ato vite kane hyre ne kujtesen e tij si vite te mesimdhenies, jo vetem ne pikture, por edhe ne muzike, madje edhe per sport. Ne vitin 1945, me mbarimin e luftes, Kodra me miqte e tij italiane, me te cilet diskutonin per kubizmin, surrealizmin, abstraksionizmin, formuan nje grup, qe e quajten "Pertej Guernikes". Te gjithe u mbeshteten tek Pikaso, por endrra e secilit ishte te krijonin natyren e vet. Me kete grup, organizuan edhe te paren ekspozite te perbashket. Pasi i kaloi "dalldia" per impresionizimin, Ibrahim Kodra do ta rishikonte qendrimin e tij, ne momentin qe arriti te zbulonte se edhe kubizmi krijohej nga nje gjendje veshtiresie. "Gjithcka ne natyre ka forme katrore, sferike dhe cilindrike", kishte thene Sezani. Kodra e kishte perkthyer: "Tani qe shkaterruam formen, kemi krijuar nje pikture te mbeshtetur tek ngjyra dhe tek drita, duke u perpjekur keshtu te harrojme krejtesisht te shkuaren". Kete mesim do ta bente te vetin gjithe grupi "Pertej Guernikes".

Por ne Itali grupet artstike nuk kane jetegajtesi. Keshtu ne vitin 1947 Ibrahim Kodra do te gjendej ne nje tjeter grupim, ne "Grupin e Vijes", qe e cmonte kubizmin dhe abstraksionizmin si ngjarjet me te rendesishme te historise se arteve te kohes se fundit, por ne te njejten kohe ishin te ndergjegjshem se gjendeshin ne prag te arritjeve te reja.

Nga takimet me te rendesishme me personalitetet e kohes, Ibrahim Kodra kujton nje takim me Pablo Pikason, ne vitin 1948 ne Rome. Me pas do te takohej me te edhe kater here te tjera ne Kane dhe do t'i paraqiste disa nga punet e tij. "Duket se do t'i kene pelqyer, se shpesh perseriste fjalet: qenkan punime te vecanta", shkruan Ibrahim Kodra ne kujtimet e tij.

Pak a shume te njejtin mendim kish ndare edhe poeti i madh francez Pol Elyar. Pas nje vizite ne studion e piktorit nga ishmi, ai do te shkruante ne Gazeten "Unita": "Kodra eshte zanafilla e nje qyteterimi te ri".

Vitet e mepasshme piktori i kujton si vite te veshtira per mbijetesen e artisteve, asokohe ai ende nuk kishte mundur te krijonte nje treg shitjeje, edhe kur shiste dicka, ne shumicen e rasteve bleresi ishte ndonje mik apo ndonje i njohur. Ne ato kohe u ndesh me nje koleksionist te quajtur Boski, inxhinier qe se bashku me nje gjenovez filluan te blinin vazhdimisht tek ai. Te paren ekspozite me punimet e Ibrahim Kodres e celi nje galeri ne Napoli, "Bluja e Prusise", ne vitin 1947. Ne ndryshim nga Pikaso qe me teper shoqerohej me shkrimtare sesa me piktore, miqte e Kodres ishin te gjithfare fushave. Nderkaq shkruante per revisten "Piktura" qe qarkullonte ne Milano dhe nder intelektualet shoqerohej me Alberto Kavalarin, Elio Vitorinin, Masimo Buontempelin, Borgezen, kritikun e artit por edhe Dino Buxatin e Salvatore Kuazimodon. Karriera e Kodres do te bente nje kthese ne vitin 1957. Ne ate vit, Bergamini i dha mundesi te paraqiste nje punim ne galerine e tij ne Korso Venecia. Ekspozita terhoqi nje numer te madh shikuesish, ndersa kritika e trajtoi si ceshtje te dites. Per piktorin shqiptar, kritika nuk do te vononte te shkruante "Kodra ka krijuar nje tjeter bote". Kurse Marko Valseki, do te ishte i pari qe do te vleresonte prejardhjen e rraces ne kete pikture: "Mund te themi se Kodra permes larmise se nje kubizmi te perparuar te viteve pas lufte ka zbuluar fijet e shndritshme te mozaikeve te vjeter bizantine, vezullimin e xhamive te lashta dhe imagjinaten e barinjve qe i shkojne netet ne te perpjetat e Olimpit".

Do te ishte kjo ekspozite qe Kodres do t'i hapte njehere e pergjithmone rrugen e shitjeve. Tregu u zgjerua dhe Kodres nuk i mbetej me kohe per te dhene mesim. Tani do t'i perkushtohej pergjithmone vetem piktures.

Se sa ishin shitur pikturat e Ibrahim Kodres do ta zbulonte keto dy muaj me mire se kushdo ekipi i Galerise Kombetare te Arteve qe do te merrej me organizimin e ekspozites se Ibrahim Kodres. Ideja fillestare ishte te behej nje ekspozite retrospektive: publiku shqiptar te njihej me krijimtarine e piktorit nder vite. Por ndersa pranimi i fteses nga ana e Kodres kishte qene pjesa me e lehte, organizimi i nje retrospektive do te ishte i pamundur. Ne studion e piktorit mungonin pikturat neper vite. Gjithe c'ishte punuar, tashme ishte pjese e koleksioneve private dhe galerive neper bote. Gjithe c'mund te ofronte vete Kodra, ishin vetem punimet e tij me te fundit.

Pikerisht koleksioneve private iu drejtuan edhe organizatoret shqiptare te ekspozites. Mbi njezete punime te realizuara nga Ibrahim Kodra ne vite te ndryshme, do te vijne ne Shqiperi si pjese e koleksionit te nje piktori italian, te quajtur Kasavaro. Jane punime te realizuara qe nga vitet '70 e deri me sot, qe se bashku me pese punime prone e Galerise Kombetare do te ndertojne nje mozaik jo te plote te vepres se shqiptarit te njohur ne bote dhe ende te panjohur ne vendlindje. Ne ate vendlindje qe e la 65 vjet te shkuara per ta mbajtur ngahere brenda pikturave te tij.

_Ibrahim Kodra_

----------


## angeldust

(Ibrahim kodra e paska zakon te pikturoje muzikantet me stil Picasso)  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## angeldust

...perseri

----------


## angeldust

(nje kitarist)

----------


## angeldust

(dedikuar vendeve arbereshe te Italise)

----------


## angeldust

*Bambina con fiori* 1993

Femije me lule

----------


## angeldust

*Pace*, 1993

Paqe

----------


## angeldust

Foto e piktorit kur ka qene pak me i ri

----------


## angeldust

Po ve tani disa nga cikli *"Arberia Poetica"* sic ishte nje pikture ne nje post i mesiperm.

*Santa Sofia D'Epiro*

(Shen Sofia e Epirit, fshat arberesh ne Sicili)

----------


## angeldust

*Lungro*

----------


## angeldust

*San Cosmo Albanese*

(perseri fshat ne Sicili)

me shume te ketij lloji mund te gjeni ketu:
http://www.arbitalia.it/speciali/kod...ra_arberia.htm

----------


## angeldust

Poezi e Zef Kakockes kushtuar mjeshtrit Ibrahim...



Mjeshtër i madh ti je 

Kur ule te këmbët e dheut 

Dhe rrënjat e jetës i shkulen 

Me forcë mbinjersore. 

Era e butë të poezisë 

Të bën deltaplan i shekullit nëntëqind. 

Pëllumb deti i bardhë 

Mbi ujëve dhe mbi shkëmbëve 

Frymen e shpirtit trasporton 

Atje 

Në fjetat e naturës së gjallë 

Ku dielli është mbret i dashur 

Dhe fushat e kodrat 

Gurat e njerzët 

Si makina të pakohëshme 

Vallëzojnë 

Sinfoninë magjike të eksistencës. 

Mjeshtër i madh je ti 

Në këtë madhësi. 



(Zef Kakoca, gusht 2000)

----------


## Brari

*Jeta dhe Krijimtaria Artistike tek Forumi i Artit*

NË NDERIM TË PIKTORIT TË MADH

*POEZI NGA IBRAHIM KODRA*

Vazhdon të jetë në gjendje të rëndë, i shtruar në një spital të Milanos, piktori ynë i madh, "Nderi i Kombit", Ibrahim Kodra. Duke u lutur për të, i sjellim lexuesit tonë disa nga poezitë e tij si shenjë adhurimi.


* * * 

Mes pesimizmit bashkëkohor, kaosit të modernitetit, ndoshta është i vetmi piktor i madh që vizaton buzëqeshjen e njerëzimit, me një naivitet të mençur e koloristikë optimiste, gjithë dritë mesdhetare. 


Kodra, përveç të tjerash, kishte miqësi dhe me dy poetët nobelistë italianë, me Eugenio Montale, kanë botuar dhe një libër së bashku, (50 poezi të Montales me 10 piktura të Kodrës), kurse Salvadore Quasimodo i lutej që të luante në kitarë edhe një herë atë pjesën shqiptare, të cilën Kodra e kishte titulluar "Dhëntë zbresin nga lartësitë e Olimpit". Shkrimtari i shkëlqyer Buzzati, i cili dhe vizatonte, mrekullohej kur Kodra i thoshte: "Dino, po vizaton ashtu siç shkruan."

Ka pirë uiski me Heminguein, ka ndejtur me Kadarenë, të cilin e ka propozuar me shkrim për çmimin "Nobel" si akademik që është, madje dhe i Akademisë Franceze. 


Pak veta e dinë që Kodra ka shkruar dhe poezi. Në shqip, por më shumë në italisht. I janë botuar disa dikur në Prishtinë, ku dhe ka shkuar më shpesh e hapur ekspozita 

Duke kujtuar poezitë e tij, kujtojmë zemrën e tij të madhe


Visar Zhiti






*IBRAHIM KODRA

10 poezi




O NËNË*

Nuk i ndiej më ledhatimet e tua të ëmbla
ashtu si era e prillit që përkëdhel lulet,
o nënë.
Ku je fshehur?
Nuk e shoh më buzëqeshjen tënde,
sytë e tu, sytë e tu gjithë vëmendje,
që asnjëherë nuk lodheshin
së ndjekuri ecjen time të pasigurt.
Ishe gjithçka për mua.
Fytyra jote: më e bukura 
mes muzave.
Dhe flokët e tu
të gjatë e të zinj
mbulonin faqet e gëzueshme,
kur gjoksi ngjallte ngrohtësinë
nëpër venat fëminore.
Tani ku je fshehur?
E freskët në kujtesën time,
rikthehu, o nënë,
të përkëdhelësh fytyrën time të lodhur.


*KJO ËSHTË RRUGA*


Nën qiellin yllësor
të Pozitanos
një çupëz ngjitej për në Fornilo
me hapa heshtjeje.
Rrugët ishin të mbuluara
me errësirrën e natës.
Dritat lëbyrëse të një makine
ndriçonin
figurën e hajthshme
të vogëlueshes së pjekur parakohe,
flokët e saj të artë shthurur nga era.

Një zotëri avitet,
me gishtin të drejtuar nga mali,
thotë: "Ti që kërkon misterin e dritës,
ja rruga që të çon te Shën Mëria".


*NJË MIKU SHKRIMTAR*

Qielli i Pozitanos
është mbuluar me retë e freskëta të agut
e ti, duke kundruar aurorën,
mbledh mbi një gjethe
plagët e kohës.


*NJË LULE*


Mos më thuaj që nuk të kam dashur,
o lule e livadhit të virgjër!
Thuamë që është shuar dielli,
thuamë që toka është në flakë,
thuamë që hëna është ngjethur,
thuamë që qielli është në gjëmë,
thuamë që s'ka më agshole,
por mos më thuaj që nuk të kam dashur


*URA*

Në atë ditë të bekuar
vajzat rendnin
nga ura.
Dielli hidhte
rreze nate
për t'i bërë brune.


*E PANJOHURA*

Ajo ecte drejt majës
e ai zotëri mbeti i hutuar
nga një bukuri kështu aq e natyrshme.
Ishte e panjohur në atë vend
e të gjithë kërkonin emrin e saj.


*NJË FYTYRË E FSHEHUR*

Ditën e 15 gushtit të '77
mbretëronte heshtja atje.
Djemtë luanin: ping! pong!
nën pishën e sheshit.
Vajza me flokë të gjata
dallgë-dallgë mbi supet e hajthshme
shkëlqente në dritën alabastër.
Duke luajtur me krifën e gjatë
Era e qeshur fshihte
fytyrën e saj vezulluese
si një gur i rrallë orienti.


*PËRSHËNDETJA E FUNDIT*

Gjatë rrugëve të Palermos
flladi i mëngjezit
xixëllonte mbi gjethet e palmave.
Digjeshin në diell
sheshet e asfalta.
Një vajzë e drojtur
e shtrirë në plazhin e dielltë
vinte nga veriu.
Veshur me ngjyra koloniale,
aq shumë të befta
e gushti mbaronte,
i jepte përshëndetjen e fundit Montrealit
dhe me vendosmëri të pazakontë
merrte rrugën e kthimit,
humbte mes mjegullave të bardha
që dhunonin kaltërsinë e shtrirë
të qiellit mbi qytet.


*BESA E SHQIPËRISË*

(e shkruar shqip)

Lindi dielli në Kalabri,
u hapën malet me rrëmbim,
tue lënë fushat të lulëzueshme
në blerim.
Arbëreshët u habitën
për bukurinë e Natyrës
e thjeshtë, e pavarur
si ata, që shprehin me zemër
dhe harenë e fytyrës.
Në atë çast të pazakonshëm
u hap qielli menjëherë:
një shqipe e madhe,
tue fluturuar,
tokën mbarë për të zaptuar,
hapi krahët e saj,
tue mbuluar Kosovën dhe Kalabrinë,
Pianën e Palermit
dhe Shqipërinë.
Po i mbronte në zemrën e saj
që të jenë së bashku si përherë, 
sepse kanë dhënë në histori
nder e lavdi.
Shqipja në mbrëmje
në qiejt fluturoi
e lartazi shkoi.
Tue fluturuar lartaz nga qielli
dhe, para se të hynte, në hijen e natës
e çojti lart fletën e saj
dhe shkrojti
në qiellin me yj të ARBËRISË:
"BESA E SHQIPËRISË"


[b]KËRKOJ

Kërkoj horizonteve larg
praninë e jetës
të pafundmen
rrezen diellore,
lëvizjen.

Kërkoj mosarsyet
të pathyeshmet
shkulmet ujore
të pa nisurat.

Kërkoj befasinë
të përkohshmen
të kuptueshmen
kurajon.

Kërkoj lartësimin
të pandryshueshmen,
të pakëmbyeshmen
rebelimin,

Kërkoj të pazakonshmen
të pazëvendësueshmen
të pazgjidhshmen
të pamundurën.

Kërkoj befasinë
të padukshmen
të paarritshmen
zanafillën.


Kërkoj çelësin e gjithësisë
enigmën e ajrit
të puhizës
të agut të dritës.

Kërkoj të mbjell në tokë
filizin e parë
farën e parë
të ardhmërisë.

_
përktheu Eda Agaj Zhiti_


--

----------


## Brari

Shuhet piktori Ibrahim Kodra


Piktori i njohur Ibrahim Kodra ndërroi jetë dje në Milano, Itali, në moshën 88-vjeçare. I njohur si "Primitivi i Qytetërimit të Ri", ai erdhi në Shqipëri në vitin 1973 dhe 1996, kur mori titullin "Nderi i kombit" dhe më pas në vitin 2003. Ardhja e tij në vitin 1996 në Tiranë u cilësua si "ngjarje e madhe". Çdo vit i jetës së Ibrahim Kodrës numëron me dhjetra ekspozita kolektive dhe vetiake të çelura në galeri dhe muze të ndryshëm në mbarë Italinë, Europë e më gjerë (Paris, Nju Jork, Gjeorgji, Gjermani, etj). Veprat e Kodrës ruhen dhe ekspozohen në muzeun e Vatikanit, Dhomën e Deputetëve, në galeri publike, muze dhe koleksione private në Itali, Zvicër, Danimarkë, Gjermani, Japoni, Angli, Francë, SHBA, Rusi, Australi, Brazil, Argjentinë, Greqi, Shqipëri, Jugosllavi, Kosovë, Iran, etj. 

Ibrahim Kodra lindi në Ishëm të Durrësit në vitin 1918. Në vitet 1928-1932, Kodra studioi në Shkollën Tenike "Harry Fultz" (Tiranë) dhe ndoqi kurset e pikturës dhe vizatimit nën drejtimin e skulptorit Odhise Paskali. Në vitin 1938 fitoi një bursë për studime në Itali dhënë nga Mbretëria shqiptare dhe më vonë fiton një bursë nga Qeveria italiane për të filluar studimet në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura në Milano, ku u njoh mirë me neoklasiçizmin. Në vitin 1939 filloi të studiojë në Brera, ku fitoi pjekurinë e plotë artistike për të nisur rrugën e një artisti bashkëkohor. Viti 1944 shënoi hapjen e studios së parë të Kodrës në Milano, ndërsa viti 1947 njohjen e piktorit të ri në botë. 

Poeti i njohur francez, Pol Eluar, e admironte krijimtarinë e tij të asaj kohe, duke e konsideruar Kodrën "Primitivi i një qytetërimi të ri". Kodra ka qenë pjesëmarrës në bienalet internacionale përkrah Pikasos, Chagallit, Matisses, Leger-it, Modigliani-t, etj. Ai është fitues i disa çmimeve kombëtare dhe ndërkombëtare. Emri i tij figuron në publikime të rëndësishme italiane dhe të huaja. Në fondin e Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve në Tiranë ruhen tri punime të firmosura nga autori dhe që datojnë në vitet 1938-1942. Shumë studiues dhe kritikë të artit pamor pohojnë se Ibrahim Kodra numëron rreth 6 mijë punime në krijimtarinë e tij artistike.
--

Ibrahim Kodra, nga gjithë jeta e tij në Shqipëri ka rrënojat e shtëpisë së lindjes në Ishëm dhe nga 6 mijë tablo, në fondin e Galerisë sonë të Arteve ruhen vetëm dy tablo të viteve 30

Ndërron jetë i fundmi i postkubistëve


E. Demo

Tre muajt e fundit në spital, dhe tre javët e fundit në shtratin e shtëpisë në Milano në Piazale Lagost 2 ku jetonte prej 30 vjetësh, morën fund dje, në orën 13.00, kur Ibrahim Kodra vdiq, 88 vjeç. Piktorit shqiptar, i thirrur i fundmi i postkubistëve nuk ia mori jetën një sëmundje, por të gjitha që shfaqen në moshën që mposht trupin, siç dukej herës së fundit në Tiranë, në verë të vitit 2003 ku artisti ekspozoi me rastin e ditëlindjes. Ibrahim Kodra u lind në Ishëm në 1918. Jeta e tij në Tiranë në konviktin e shkollës Naim Frashëri, ndërpritet kur 20 vjeç largohet nga Shqipëria përgjithmonë me një bursë studimi nga oborri mbretëror për në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura në Romë. Por konservatorizmi i Akademisë së Romës nuk i pëlqen dhe aq, edhe pse në dallim nga artistët rebelë të rrymave të ndryshme të modernizmit, një mënyrë e Kodrës për të jetuar pa kokëçarje në atë botë ishte qetësia dhe natyra disi konformiste. Përfundon në Milano, në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura të Brerës. Nën drejtimin e Carrà-së, Carpi-it dhe Funi-t, i riu shqiptar nis udhëtimin drejt pikturës. Ekspozon në Romë, Milano, Venecia, Paris, Belograd, Nju Jork, krijon raporte me piktorë të mëdhenj si Pikaso, Shagall, Matis, Fontana, Guttuso, me poetë, shkrimtarë, kritikë e regjisorë nga Montale dhe Sereni, nga Bertoni tek Munari, dhe Marotta. 
Ekspozimi për herë të parë i përmasave të mëdha në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve në 2003 solli para publikut dimensionin real të një artisti që për shkak të mbylljes së Shqipërisë ishte shndërruar për artistët këtu dhe në Kosovë në legjendë mbi një postkubist dhe një Uliks shqiptar në Milano që nuk njohu diktaturën, që mbijetoi me art dhe bëri një emër në vitet 50-60. 
Kuratorët e Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve ndërsa zbritën deri në Milano, u gjendën përballë një fakti. Në studion e tij nuk kishte mbetur asnjë pikturë. Rikrijimet e vitit 2003 ishin i vetmi koleksion privat. Ato vepra ishin modelet më përfaqësuese të fazës së fundit të krijimtarisë së Kodrës. Temat historike, simbolike që i gjejmë në figurat e tablove Muzikantët, Arkeologu, Shqipëria fantastike, Qyteti ideal. Vepra që kanë krijuar sistemin e tij, të mëvonshëm, një zbulim high-tech në pikturën moderne, një eksplorim në sistemin e tij robotik. 
Kjo ishte hera e tretë që artisti vinte në atdhe. Pas ftesës së Ismail Kadaresë në vitin 73 dhe të ish-presidentit Sali Berisha në vitin 97, Ibrahim Kodra do të hapte në Tiranë ekspozitën personale, ku veç pikturës menaxheri i tij prezantoi dhe projektin urban për një qendër kulturore. Kodra do tregonte se si kishte vizituar Shqipërinë komuniste, në vitin 74, kur trupi diplomatik qarkullonte me makinë, ndërsa populli me biçikletë. Atë vit pa se populli kishte nisur të kuptonte se çishte regjimi i Enver Hoxhës. Përvoja e tij dhe e miqve piktorë italianë në vitet 50, i kishte mësuar se çdo të thoshte të ishe piktor i partisë si Cuttuso, në një kohë kur komunistët kishin në dorë kulturën. 
Gjithë çfarë ka lënë pas në pikturë Ibrahim Kodra janë rreth 6 mijë vepra, të shpërndara nga muze privatë, koleksionistë dhe vetëm 2 mijë prej tyre janë të regjistruara dhe të dokumentuara. Sipas idesë që u hodh për krijimin e fondacionit Kodra, qëllimi ishte gjurmimi dhe identifikimi i të gjitha veprave që janë shpërndarë nëpër botë dhe që as ai vetë nuk di se ku ndodhen, të cilat i ka shitur në ditë të vështira. Një projekt që do të sillte përfundimisht koleksionin e fundit të Kodrës në Shqipëri dhe nëpërmjet tij, krijimin e Fondacionit Kodra, u deklarua se kushtonte 15 miliardë lireta. Ky projekt lindi si ide bashkë me nuova urbanistica, në vitin 1982, kur lindi edhe nuova citta, ose qyteti ideal. Janë një cikël pikturash mbi arkitekturën urbane që Kodra ka realizuar në atë periudhë. Kushti i vetëm për të pasur në Shqipëri koleksionin e veprës së Kodrës, ishte ky projekt. 
Në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve prej tij ruhen vetëm 2 tablo origjinale të viteve 30 dhe disa litografi, riprodhime të temës Shqipëria fantastike. Vepra e tij është e shpërndarë në vende të ndryshme të botës. 
Ndërsa nga gjurmët e jetës së tij të hershme në Shqipëri janë rrënojat e shtëpisë Ishëm, fshati i lindjes që piktorit që në vitet e fundit mori nga vendi i tij atë titullin e shpërdorur Nderi i Kombit. 




08/02/2006

--
Tregon Fatos Faslliu, shqiptari që u kujdes për piktorin e vetmuar në muajt e fundit të jetës 

Maestro filloi të fliste vetëm shqip


Elsa Demo

Fatos Faslliu është personi që i ka shërbyer dhe ndenjur për këto tre muaj më afër se kushdo Maestros. Është ai që ngre telefonin e shtëpisë dhe përgjigjet për këtë rast, për humbjen e piktorit Ibrahim Kodra në moshën 88- vjeçare, mesditën e djeshme në Milano. Fatosi tregon se amanet i Maestros ishte që të pushonte në Tiranë. Trupi i tij pritet të vijë në atdhe të premten në mbrëmje. 
Kodra nuk u martua kurrë dhe nuk la pas ndonjë trashëgimtar. Pasuria e krijimtarisë së tij është jo e vogël dhe e shpërndarë në shumë duar koleksionistësh. Sa ishte gjallë Kodra nuk donte të diskutohej dhe të pranonte idenë e një fondacioni që do të administronte dhe ruante veprën e tij, vlera e të cilës është disafishuar në 20 vitet e fundit. 

Zoti Faslliu, si ndodhi vdekja e Ibrahim Kodrës? 
Për tre muaj ka qenë i sëmurë rëndë, mirëpo e kaloi periudhën e keqe. Ka pasur disa probleme dhe kohët e fundit filloi të kishte hemorragji në hundë. Tre javët e fundit ishte kthyer nga spitali në shtëpi dhe sot (dje) në orën 13.07 minuta ndërroi jetë.

Kush i ndodhej pranë?
Qysh kur u sëmurë unë i kam qenë afër, qysh më 6 nëntor.

Kur do të bëhet ceremonia e varrimit?
Besoj do të bëhet në Shqipëri. Është konsulli Muçostepa që po kujdeset për këtë. Besojmë se të premten në darkë vjen dhe trupi i tij.

Domethënë Ibrahim Kodra do të varroset në vendlindje?
Jo, besoj në Tiranë dhe për këtë Ministria e Jashtme ka krijuar një shtab. 

Këtë dëshironte?
Amaneti i tij ishte që të pushonte në Tiranë... Kishte kaq kohë që në spital, kur i rrija afër, iu fliste mjekëve vetëm shqip. I kam shërbyer si përkthyes. 

Si njeri i vetmuar që ishte, kush do të merret me administrimin e trashëgimisë së tij?
Ato janë probleme që do të shihen më vonë, dhe që do të zgjidhen kur të hapet testamenti. Ju e dini që testamenti është sekret, nuk është...

Deri në atë moment do të kujdeseni ju?
Jo, jo unë. Unë jam kryetar i shoqatës Ibrahim Kodra. Ka dy fondacione me emrin e tij, një në Lugano që drejtohet nga Bexhet Pacolli dhe një në Durrës.

Sa është koleksioni privat i tablove që ka lënë Kodra, edhe pse thuhet se ai vazhdimisht shiste?
Po Kodra ka shitur shumë. Nuk ka pasur mani ti mbajë tablotë. Por besoj kur të bëhet një inventar për këtë do të dalin dhe shifrat e sakta. 

Fondacioni që drejtohet nga zoti Pacolli çfarë merr përsipër?
Këto janë probleme që do të shtjellohen më mirë me ardhjen tonë në Shqipëri, kur besoj do të marrë pjesë dhe vetë zoti Bexhet. Psh asistenca e mjekëve që e kanë kuruar ditë-natë është përballuar nga zoti Bexhet. Riparimi i shtëpisë gjithashtu, e cila ka qenë në gjendjen që edhe mund të vidhej. Janë bërë përforcimet e dyerve, penxhereve, edhe këto janë përballuar nga zoti Bexhet. 

A ka lënë piktura të kohëve të fundit?
Fatkeqësisht kohët e fundit maestro ka lënë një numër pikturash të papërfunduara. 

Kush ndodhet aktualisht pranë trupit të artistit?
Ka shumë shqiptarë, është i pranishëm dhe konsulli ynë në Milano, z. Muçostepa, unë me gruan time dhe disa miq të maestros. 

Konsulli shqiptar në Milano
Muçostepa: Ka vdekur një artist i madh shqiptar
Për mua ka vdekur një mik dhe një artist i madh i kulturës shqiptare. Konsulli shqiptar në Milano, Hasan Muçostepa, e shpreh kështu dhimbjen për humbjen e Ibrahim Kodrës. Unë nuk e kam marrë vesh vdekjen e Kodrës. Unë jetoj me Kodrën prej tre muaj qysh kur ai ishte i sëmurë. Edhe mbrëmë edhe sot kemi qenë me Kodrën. Ai vdiq duke qenë ne pranë tij. Pavarësisht se ishte i vetëm në Itali, nuk e lamë në asnjë moment vetëm. Kështu që Kodra mbylli sytë sot (dje) në orën 13.00. mbas kësaj unë kam njoftuar të gjitha organet e pushtetit lokal në Milano, organe të tjera të shtypit. Ndërkohë kemi përgatitur një ceremoni në shtëpinë e tij, kemi përgatitur kufomën, kanë filluar të vijnë njerëz. Konsulli Muçostepa thotë se këto dy-tre ditë miq dhe nxënës të tij, piktorë që kanë studiuar në Akademinë e Brerës, do të kenë mundësinë ta përshëndesin për herë të fundit maestron, para se të shkojë në shtëpinë e tij të fundit, në Tiranë ku do të transportohet me avion të premten. Për ceremonitë në Tiranë ai nuk ka marrë ende një komunikim përfundimtar. 




08/02/2006

----------


## Albo

*Përshpirtje për Ibrahim Kodrën*

Piktori i madh shqiptar, Ibrahim Kodra, u nda nga jeta ne mesditen e 7 shkurtit 2006, ne Milano te Italise. Humbja eshte e madhe, por me e madhe eshte vepra qe ai la. Kodra ia kushtoi gjithe jeten e tij artit, u be pjese e tij, duke siguruar pavdekshmerine. Emri i tij do te jete gjithnje i skalitur me germa te arta ne panteonin e kultures. Edhe pse larg atdheut, ai ishte gjithmone copez e tokes se tij, dashuri e dashurise se kombit te vet. 

Ibrahim Kodra u lind me 22 prill 1918, ne Ishem te Durresit. Regjistrohet ne Shkollen Teknike "Harry Fultz", dhe ndjek kurset e piktures ne Shkollen e Pare te Vizatimit, nen drejtimin e skulptorit Odhise Paskali. Me 1938, Kodra fitoi nga Mbreteria Shqiptare nje burse per studime ne Itali. Ai kryen studimet ne Akademine e njohur "Brera" per artet e bukura, nen drejtimin e mjeshtrave Carlo Carra', Aldo Carpi, Francesco Messina, dhe ne nje kohe te shkurter radhitet nder piktoret me te mire bashkekohore. 

Aktiviteti artistik i Kodres eshte teper i pasur. Qe nga viti 1944, kur hapi ekspoziten e pare personale ne Milano, punimet e tij jane ekspozuar ne te njejtet muze dhe galeri prestigjoze te botes, se bashku me emrat qe kane bere histori ne arte, si Picasso, Matisse, Chagall, Modigliane, Rouaut, Dufy dhe te tjere. Eshte vleresuar dhe ka bashkepunuar me poetet e medhenj nobeliste, si Quasimodo, Montale, Paul Elyard etj. Ka nje koleksion te ndritur cmimesh, ku evidentohet "Medalja e Arte" e Akademise Franceze, "Qytetar Nderi" ne shume qytete te Italise, Cmimi "Ambrogini i Arte" nga Bashkia e Milanos, dhe me 1996 iu akordua Cmimi "Nderi i Kombit", si edhe iu dha pasaporta diplomatike e Republikes se Shqiperise. 

Veprat e tij gjenden ne Muzeumin e Vatikanit, ne Dhomen e Deputeteve ne Rome, ne Galeri dhe ne Muzeume te njohura te botes, si ne Itali, Zvicer, Danimarke, Gjermani, Japoni, Angli, France, USA, Rusi, Ukraine, Australi, Brazil, Argentine, Greqi, Iran, Shqiperi dhe Kosove. Shume punime te tij jane sot prone e koleksionisteve ne mbare boten. Mjeshtri i artit erdhi disa here ne atdheun e tij dhe e pati enderr te pikturonte per popullin e tij. Vepra e tij eshte pasuri boterore, ku te mrekullojne ngjyrat e vendlindjes, shpirti shqiptar, te universalizuara ne kubizmin e tij, si i fundit dishepull i ketij arti. Vepra e Kodres eshte nje shkolle e vertete arti, kurse Kodra eshte shqiptari i madh. Kombi yne nderohet me emrin e tij. 

Alfred Moisiu 
Sali Berisha 
Jozefina Topalli 
Ismail Kadare 
Bujar Leskaj 
Besnik Mustafaj 
Fatmir Mediu 
Bamir Topi 
Prec Zogaj 
Parid Teferici 
Ilir Meta 
Blendi Klosi 
Valentina Leskaj 
Suzana Turku 
Neritan Alibali 
Zhani Ciko 
Nestor Jonuzi 
Visar Zhiti 
Fatos Arapi 
Ali Oseku 
Mark Marku

*Ibrahim Kodra, amanet qe trupi t'i prehet ne balten e tij*

Amaneti i fundit ishte qe trupi t'i prehej ne dheun dhe balten e tij. Kryeministri Berisha, duke e cilesuar piktorin Ibrahim Kodra si "kolos te kubizmit ne Evrope", ka mbajtur kete amanet, ndaj ka ngritur nje delegacion, te kryesuar nga ministri Leskaj, per te organizuar ceremonine mortore te tij. Ky amanet i mbajtur eshte nje shpirt qe prehet ne paqe

Anisa YMERI

Kish lene amanet qe trupi t'i prehej ne dheun dhe balten e te pareve te tij. Pas nje minute heshtje nga qeveria per piktorin e madh shqiptar te te gjitha koherave, Ibrahim Kodra, eshte vendosur qe nje komision qeveritar, i kryesuar nga ministri i Kultures, Bujar Leskaj, do te ngrihet per te organizuar ceremonine mortore te piktorit Kodra, ku do te behen te gjitha nderimet per kete figure te shquar te kultures shqiptare. Nje amanet i mbajtur eshte nje shpirt qe prehet ne paqe, dhe nje toke qe ne brendesi dhe pse e dhembshme, "tret" bijte e saj. Para e pas ketij vendimi nuk kishte sesi te mungonin vleresimet per kete figure te madhe te artisti tone, te cilin kryeministri Sali Besisha e ka cilesuar si "kolos te kubizmit ne Evrope". Kjo figure e shquar e kultures kombetare dhe boterore, diti me se miri te "gdhende" copeza te shpirtit e tij ne te gjitha ato tablo ndjellese, qe tashme jane pjese jo vetem e muzeve me ne ze ne bote, por edhe e koleksioneve private. Berisha u shpreh: "Ibrahim Kodra ishte nje gjeni ne pikture, nje nga piktoret me te medhenj te shekullit qe kaloi. Ai ruajti per vendin e tij, ate mall, ate dashuri, ate respekt me te cilin ai u largua nga Shqiperia". Dhe nuk eshte keq perseritja ne kete rast, per te treguar qe ai qe nje shqiptar i vertete, dhe kete e verteton me se miri fraza te cilen ai e ka thene kudo e kurdo: "Te gjithe e dine qe Ibrahim Kodra eshte shqiptar", duke u prezntuar gjithmone si "Kodra, artisti shqiptar". Dhe pse tashme ka pushuar se marri fryme, ai vazhdon te jetoje me vepren e tij, mozaikun qe ka ditur fare mire ta sjelle mes njerezve dhe per njerezit. Te tille njerez lindin rralle, per te mos vdekur me kurre, dhe legjenda eshte ajo qe i shoqeron, kur mbi dhe nuk mbetet me asnje prej atyre qe e kane njohur, prekur dhe ndjere magjine e artistit te tyre. Homazhet per te do te jene diten e premte, ne hollin e madh te Teatrit te Operas dhe Baletit. Ndersa fshati Ishm i Durresit do te jete edhe stacioni i tij i fundit, toka ku trupi i tij do te prehet ne paqe.


*Ibrahim Kodra: Shqiptari me mikprites*

Flet studiuesi Ylli Drishti

Mitin, per te cilin kishin degjuar te flitej vetem kafeneve, te ndjerin piktorin Ibrahim Kodra, nje pjese e mire e shqiptareve e kane njohur ne vitin 1996, kur ai erdhi ne Shqiperi, vit ne te cilin iu dha urdheri "Nderi i Kombit". Nje nder ta ka qene edhe studiuesi Ylli Drishti, i cili me pas ka pasur fatin te vizitoje shtepine-studio te piktorit ne Milano, ku njohu shqiptarin mikprites. Nder te tjera ai thote, se atje ka nje arkiv shume te madh, jane te gjitha shkrimet e botuara per te, pas mbarimit te shkolles. Por ajo qe eshte me specifike, eshte nje filmoteke ne ate studio, me te gjitha filmimet per te, e cila medoemos qe duhet te jete pjese e fondit te Galerise se Arteve. Ndersa 2 pengjet e piktorit te madh bashkekohor, jane mosarritja qe te pikturonte fasaden e godines se Kryeministrise, dhe celjen e nje fondacioni shteteror qe te mbante emrin e tij.

Kur e keni takuar per here te pare piktorin Ibrahim Kodra?

Kontakti im i pare me te, ka qene ne vitin 1996 ne Galerine e Arteve, vit ne te cilin atij iu dha urdheri "Nderi i Kombit", nga Presidenti i asaj kohe, Berisha. Ndaj edhe ne Galeri u organizua nje pritje ku ishin prezente personalite te artit, kultures e politikes ne vend. Me pas u be edhe nje pritje me artistet edhe ne galerine T&G, ku ishin prezente po ashtu shume artiste shqiptare. Me pas ne i kemi bere nje interviste te gjate, ne te cilen ai tregoi te gjithe jeten e tij, vecantesi te saj, te cilat ne keto momente marrin nje ngjyrim tjeter. Kjo ne kuptimin e njohjes sone nga afer, pasi gjithmone e kishim njohur me te thena e thashethemet ne kafenete e ndryshme.

Cfare ndryshoi kur ju e njohet nga afer piktorin?

Ai qe nje njeri shume i thjeshte dhe shume i afruar, dhe mbi te gjitha shume dashamires, aq sa thyerja e akullit ishte gjeja me normale ne ato momente. Por keto ishin vetem impresionet e para, pasi ne vitin 2003, Galeria e Arteve e ftoi qe ai te celte nje ekspozite, dhe me kete rast une pata rastin qe te shkoj ne shtepine e tij ne Milano, per te pare me nga afer te gjitha ato piktura dhe jeten e tij, para se ato te ekspozoheshin ne Galeri. Mbi te gjitha per t'u njohur pak me afer me krijimtarine e tij, e cila ishte e mbledhur ne katin e shtate te nje pallati ku ishte edhe shtepia edhe studioja e tij shume e pasur, me shume jete. Dhe ajo qe duhet theksuar me se shumti, eshte fakti se atje ka nje arkiv shume te madh, aty jane te gjitha shkrimet qe jane botuar per te, pas mbarimit te shkolles. Por ajo qe eshte me specifike, eshte nje filmoteke ne ate studio me te gjitha filmimet per te, te cilat s'munda t'i shoh, pasi qendrova pak dite, por kjo eshte nje detyre e shetit shqiptar, qe ne mos origjinalet, te sjelle nje kopje, e cila te jete ne Galeri. Aty eshte kronika e plote e ecurise se tij si artist, vleresimet e kritikes, ndaj edhe duhet te jete pjese e jona, e kombit tone. Ai eshte nje kuriozitet shume i madh edhe per ne si studiues.

Cfare kishte shqiptare ne shtepine e tij?

Gjuha shqipe e tij shume e rrjedhshme, edhe pse shume vite pa e shkelur Shqiperine, eshte deshmia me e madhe per nje shqiptar qe e do vendin e tij, por dhe pse me e rendesishmja, kjo nuk eshte e vetmja gje qe e ben ate shqiptar. Ai ruante me shume fanatizem te gjitha trofete qe kishte marre ne rinine e tij, pasi ka qene nje sportist ne hedhjen e diskut, dhe te tera ato cmime te cilet i jane dhene gjate jetes. Keto tregojne mbi te gjitha me se miri, shqiptarin qe ai mbante brenda vetes.

Po ne vitin 2003, c'kujtime ruani prej tij?

Kur erdhi per ekspoziten ne Tirane, deshira e pare qe ai pati, ishte te pikturonte nje prej institucioneve tona, dhe zgjodhi Kryeministrine. Por kete pikture nuk mundi ta beje kurre, pasi ishte shume vape ne ate kohe dhe do te kthehej ne shtator per te. Ne fakt shendeti nuk e lejoi qe te kthehej. Tjeter deshire e tij qe krijimi i nje fondacioni shteteror qe te mbante emrin e tij.

Mendoni se keto jane edhe 2 pengjet e tij?

Mendoj se po, pasi duke qene se ai nuk ka te aferm, mendoi qe e gjithe ajo pasuri ne studion e tij dhe ne jeten e tij artistike, te ishte e Shqiperise. Dhe besoj se ne kete pike shteti yne do te beje dicka ne kete drejtim, pasi ato cka ai ka lene, i takojne kultures sone kombetare. Sikunder u mbajt amaneti i tij, qe eshtrat e tij te prehen ne Shqiperi, do te ishte nje arritje qe deshira e tij te mos mbetet vetem e tille.

Cila ishte vecantia e tij si njeri?

Ishte shume i thjeshte dhe shume i dashur, duke pasur parasysh qe ai eshte nje artist shume i madh, per jeten e te cilit kishte materiale ne dhjetra dosje. Komunikimi me te ishte shume i mire dhe ne kohen qe une qendrova ne Milano, pritja e tij ishte mbreselenese, dhe sidomos ne vendet tek te cilat ishin varur pikturat e tij. Ai ishte nje mik per te gjithe, dhe ne kete drejtim ishte me shume shqiptar se te gjithe, per te dhene nje ngrohtesi sic dinte vetem ai. Ishte nje njeri i mrekullueshem.

Ju jeni studiuese, nje vleresim per vepren qe ai la pas?

I pari shqiptar qe perqafoi pikturen bashkekohore evropiane, per t'u shnderruar ne nje nje perfaqesues te denje te saj. Ai kaloi ne artin bashkekohor me nje natyrshmeri, duke e perqafuar avanguarden e artit evropian.


*Ibrahim Kodra perjetesisht ne nje koder te Ishmit. Ore pas ore ne ceremonine mortore te piktorit te madh*

Admirina Peci

Ne paraditen gri e te ftohte, mbuluar prej kurora lulesh, dje ne Rinas preku token shqiptare, per te mos e braktisur kurre me. Ibrahim Kodra e kishte lene amanet kete gje, ne castet e fundit te jetes se tij, kur shpirti po shtegtonte ne qiellin e Milanos, te marten ne mesdite me 7 shkurt 2006. Pas nje varg homazhesh zhvilluar ne shtepine e tij dhe ne Akademine e Breras ne Milano, dje ne mengjes ne kujdesin e miqve te tij shqiptare, u nis per ne aeroportin e Rinasit me carterin personal te Bexhet Pacollit.
Ora 11:15 minuta. Avioni i bardhe me vija te kalterta ku shenohet "D-Busy" zbret ne Rians dhe grupi i personaliteteve qe kane shkuar ta presin ne aeroport, e kalojne arkivolin me trupin e pajete te piktorit dore me dore, deri ne makinen e funeralit. Ministri i Kultures, Bujar Leskaj dhe zv.ministrat Suzana Turku dhe Neritan Alibali, shoqeruar nga nje pjese e Komisionit shteteror qe organizonte ceremonine e varrimit te piktorit Ibrahim Kodra, kryejne veprimet e para per nderimine tij ne aeroport. Nisja drejt Tiranes shoqerohet nga nje varg i gjate makinash dhe nga sinjalet e mjeteve te policise. Eshte nje dite e ngarkuar me hollesite me te imeta te nje ceremonie mortore, ku nderimet e fundit do te perfundojne pasdite vone.
Ne Hollin e teatrit te Operas dhe Baletit, ku zhvillohen homazhet per nder te piktorit, trupi i pajete mberrin ne mesdite, rreth ores 12:30. Ne rreshtin e familjareve mungojne njerez shume te afert te tij. Kodra nuk u martua asnjeherte dhe nuk pati femije. Ne radhen e te afermve, ishin kusherinjte e tij te dyte qe jetojne ne Ishem te Durresit. Dhe ne anen tjeter, artiste e personalitete te politikes qe kane mberritur per pershendetjet e fundit me Kodren. Piktori Kujtim Buza, nder te paret qe i beri homazh dhe nderim mjeshtrit Kodra, tha se eshte e trishte kjo percjellje. "Po i japim nderimet e fundit mjeshtrit te madh te piktures shqiptare, postkubistit te fundit perfaqesuesin e piktures moderniste shqiptare Ibrahim Kodres, i cili sot largohet perjetesisht. Tashme ne na mbetet piktori i madh Ibrahim Kodra, vlera e te cilit i kalon kufijte e atdheut tone".
Ndersa kryeministri Sali Berisha dhe presidenti Alfred Moisiu, dhane vleresimet e tyre fill pas homazheve. Sot mbare kombi perulet me nderim te madh para Ibrahim Kodres, i cili meriton cdo respekt. Ai na e lartesoi aq shume emrin e Shqiperise dhe shqiptareve, ai edhe ne ditet e ferrit te vertete mbi kete vend, ditet e renda te regjimit totalitar, mbeti nje ambasador i shkelqyer i shpirtit dhe gjinise krijuese te kombit shqiptar", - tha Berisha, duke iu lene vendin me tej vleresimeve te nje varg personalitetesh te tjera nga bota e artit dhe politikes. Presidenti Moisiu tha se humbja e ketij piktori te madh eshte humbje e madhe per Shqiperine, duke kujtuar takimet me piktorin dhe dy relike qe kishte kujtim prej tij, "nje portret te Aleksander Moisiut dhe nje tablo, te cilat do t'i ruaj me kujdes dashamiresi e respekt".

Homazhet ne hollin e Teatrit te Operas kane vijuar deri ne oren 14:30, e me tej kortezhi mortor e ka shoqeruar Trupin e pajete te piktorit Ibrahim Kodra deri ne vendlindjen e tij, ne Ishem te Durresit. Vendi i zgjedhur per prehjen e fundit, ishte nje koder prane kalase se Ishmit. Miqte e tij thane se kjo ishte deshira e piktorit, "nje koder ne vendlindje ku te shihej deti". Me dhjetera banore, nxenes shkolle dhe te aferm, e kane pritur deri ne oren 16:00 ardhjen e trupit te pajete te piktorit, dhe kane degjuar shume detaje qe nuk i dinin rreth banorit qe heret e kishte lene kete fshat, per te jetuar deri ne fund te jetes ne Milano. Pas fjaleve te lamtumires dhe nje "qofte i lehte dheu per te", secili ka hedhur nje grusht dhe ne varrin e piktorit te madh dhe vone ne te ngrysur, gjithcka ka heshtur. Kodra, i vetem, ne banesen e fundit, ne prehjen e perjetshme.

----------


## Albo

*Ibrahim Kodra, amanet qe trupi t'i prehet ne balten e tij*

_Amaneti i fundit ishte qe trupi t'i prehej ne dheun dhe balten e tij. Kryeministri Berisha, duke e cilesuar piktorin Ibrahim Kodra si "kolos te kubizmit ne Evrope", ka mbajtur kete amanet, ndaj ka ngritur nje delegacion, te kryesuar nga ministri Leskaj, per te organizuar ceremonine mortore te tij. Ky amanet i mbajtur eshte nje shpirt qe prehet ne paqe_ 

Anisa YMERI 

Kish lene amanet qe trupi t'i prehej ne dheun dhe balten e te pareve te tij. Pas nje minute heshtje nga qeveria per piktorin e madh shqiptar te te gjitha koherave, Ibrahim Kodra, eshte vendosur qe nje komision qeveritar, i kryesuar nga ministri i Kultures, Bujar Leskaj, do te ngrihet per te organizuar ceremonine mortore te piktorit Kodra, ku do te behen te gjitha nderimet per kete figure te shquar te kultures shqiptare. Nje amanet i mbajtur eshte nje shpirt qe prehet ne paqe, dhe nje toke qe ne brendesi dhe pse e dhembshme, "tret" bijte e saj. Para e pas ketij vendimi nuk kishte sesi te mungonin vleresimet per kete figure te madhe te artisti tone, te cilin kryeministri Sali Besisha e ka cilesuar si "kolos te kubizmit ne Evrope". Kjo figure e shquar e kultures kombetare dhe boterore, diti me se miri te "gdhende" copeza te shpirtit e tij ne te gjitha ato tablo ndjellese, qe tashme jane pjese jo vetem e muzeve me ne ze ne bote, por edhe e koleksioneve private. Berisha u shpreh: "Ibrahim Kodra ishte nje gjeni ne pikture, nje nga piktoret me te medhenj te shekullit qe kaloi. Ai ruajti per vendin e tij, ate mall, ate dashuri, ate respekt me te cilin ai u largua nga Shqiperia". Dhe nuk eshte keq perseritja ne kete rast, per te treguar qe ai qe nje shqiptar i vertete, dhe kete e verteton me se miri fraza te cilen ai e ka thene kudo e kurdo: "Te gjithe e dine qe Ibrahim Kodra eshte shqiptar", duke u prezntuar gjithmone si "Kodra, artisti shqiptar". Dhe pse tashme ka pushuar se marri fryme, ai vazhdon te jetoje me vepren e tij, mozaikun qe ka ditur fare mire ta sjelle mes njerezve dhe per njerezit. Te tille njerez lindin rralle, per te mos vdekur me kurre, dhe legjenda eshte ajo qe i shoqeron, kur mbi dhe nuk mbetet me asnje prej atyre qe e kane njohur, prekur dhe ndjere magjine e artistit te tyre. Homazhet per te do te jene diten e premte, ne hollin e madh te Teatrit te Operas dhe Baletit. Ndersa fshati Ishm i Durresit do te jete edhe stacioni i tij i fundit, toka ku trupi i tij do te prehet ne paqe.

----------


## Albo

*Ibrahim Kodra: Shqiptari me mikprites * 

_Flet studiuesi Ylli Drishti_ 

Mitin, per te cilin kishin degjuar te flitej vetem kafeneve, te ndjerin piktorin Ibrahim Kodra, nje pjese e mire e shqiptareve e kane njohur ne vitin 1996, kur ai erdhi ne Shqiperi, vit ne te cilin iu dha urdheri "Nderi i Kombit". Nje nder ta ka qene edhe studiuesi Ylli Drishti, i cili me pas ka pasur fatin te vizitoje shtepine-studio te piktorit ne Milano, ku njohu shqiptarin mikprites. Nder te tjera ai thote, se atje ka nje arkiv shume te madh, jane te gjitha shkrimet e botuara per te, pas mbarimit te shkolles. Por ajo qe eshte me specifike, eshte nje filmoteke ne ate studio, me te gjitha filmimet per te, e cila medoemos qe duhet te jete pjese e fondit te Galerise se Arteve. Ndersa 2 pengjet e piktorit te madh bashkekohor, jane mosarritja qe te pikturonte fasaden e godines se Kryeministrise, dhe celjen e nje fondacioni shteteror qe te mbante emrin e tij. 

Kur e keni takuar per here te pare piktorin Ibrahim Kodra? 

Kontakti im i pare me te, ka qene ne vitin 1996 ne Galerine e Arteve, vit ne te cilin atij iu dha urdheri "Nderi i Kombit", nga Presidenti i asaj kohe, Berisha. Ndaj edhe ne Galeri u organizua nje pritje ku ishin prezente personalite te artit, kultures e politikes ne vend. Me pas u be edhe nje pritje me artistet edhe ne galerine T&G, ku ishin prezente po ashtu shume artiste shqiptare. Me pas ne i kemi bere nje interviste te gjate, ne te cilen ai tregoi te gjithe jeten e tij, vecantesi te saj, te cilat ne keto momente marrin nje ngjyrim tjeter. Kjo ne kuptimin e njohjes sone nga afer, pasi gjithmone e kishim njohur me te thena e thashethemet ne kafenete e ndryshme. 

Cfare ndryshoi kur ju e njohet nga afer piktorin? 

Ai qe nje njeri shume i thjeshte dhe shume i afruar, dhe mbi te gjitha shume dashamires, aq sa thyerja e akullit ishte gjeja me normale ne ato momente. Por keto ishin vetem impresionet e para, pasi ne vitin 2003, Galeria e Arteve e ftoi qe ai te celte nje ekspozite, dhe me kete rast une pata rastin qe te shkoj ne shtepine e tij ne Milano, per te pare me nga afer te gjitha ato piktura dhe jeten e tij, para se ato te ekspozoheshin ne Galeri. Mbi te gjitha per t'u njohur pak me afer me krijimtarine e tij, e cila ishte e mbledhur ne katin e shtate te nje pallati ku ishte edhe shtepia edhe studioja e tij shume e pasur, me shume jete. Dhe ajo qe duhet theksuar me se shumti, eshte fakti se atje ka nje arkiv shume te madh, aty jane te gjitha shkrimet qe jane botuar per te, pas mbarimit te shkolles. Por ajo qe eshte me specifike, eshte nje filmoteke ne ate studio me te gjitha filmimet per te, te cilat s'munda t'i shoh, pasi qendrova pak dite, por kjo eshte nje detyre e shetit shqiptar, qe ne mos origjinalet, te sjelle nje kopje, e cila te jete ne Galeri. Aty eshte kronika e plote e ecurise se tij si artist, vleresimet e kritikes, ndaj edhe duhet te jete pjese e jona, e kombit tone. Ai eshte nje kuriozitet shume i madh edhe per ne si studiues. 

Cfare kishte shqiptare ne shtepine e tij? 

Gjuha shqipe e tij shume e rrjedhshme, edhe pse shume vite pa e shkelur Shqiperine, eshte deshmia me e madhe per nje shqiptar qe e do vendin e tij, por dhe pse me e rendesishmja, kjo nuk eshte e vetmja gje qe e ben ate shqiptar. Ai ruante me shume fanatizem te gjitha trofete qe kishte marre ne rinine e tij, pasi ka qene nje sportist ne hedhjen e diskut, dhe te tera ato cmime te cilet i jane dhene gjate jetes. Keto tregojne mbi te gjitha me se miri, shqiptarin qe ai mbante brenda vetes. 

Po ne vitin 2003, c'kujtime ruani prej tij? 

Kur erdhi per ekspoziten ne Tirane, deshira e pare qe ai pati, ishte te pikturonte nje prej institucioneve tona, dhe zgjodhi Kryeministrine. Por kete pikture nuk mundi ta beje kurre, pasi ishte shume vape ne ate kohe dhe do te kthehej ne shtator per te. Ne fakt shendeti nuk e lejoi qe te kthehej. Tjeter deshire e tij qe krijimi i nje fondacioni shteteror qe te mbante emrin e tij. 

Mendoni se keto jane edhe 2 pengjet e tij? 

Mendoj se po, pasi duke qene se ai nuk ka te aferm, mendoi qe e gjithe ajo pasuri ne studion e tij dhe ne jeten e tij artistike, te ishte e Shqiperise. Dhe besoj se ne kete pike shteti yne do te beje dicka ne kete drejtim, pasi ato cka ai ka lene, i takojne kultures sone kombetare. Sikunder u mbajt amaneti i tij, qe eshtrat e tij te prehen ne Shqiperi, do te ishte nje arritje qe deshira e tij te mos mbetet vetem e tille. 

Cila ishte vecantia e tij si njeri? 

Ishte shume i thjeshte dhe shume i dashur, duke pasur parasysh qe ai eshte nje artist shume i madh, per jeten e te cilit kishte materiale ne dhjetra dosje. Komunikimi me te ishte shume i mire dhe ne kohen qe une qendrova ne Milano, pritja e tij ishte mbreselenese, dhe sidomos ne vendet tek te cilat ishin varur pikturat e tij. Ai ishte nje mik per te gjithe, dhe ne kete drejtim ishte me shume shqiptar se te gjithe, per te dhene nje ngrohtesi sic dinte vetem ai. Ishte nje njeri i mrekullueshem. 

Ju jeni studiuese, nje vleresim per vepren qe ai la pas? 

I pari shqiptar qe perqafoi pikturen bashkekohore evropiane, per t'u shnderruar ne nje nje perfaqesues te denje te saj. Ai kaloi ne artin bashkekohor me nje natyrshmeri, duke e perqafuar avanguarden e artit evropian.

----------

